# Large Scale Trolley Meet



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

July 7 at the Illinois Railway Museum, Union, IL.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

REALLY? 

trolley meet for G, or for 1:1?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been to the ILLinois Railway Museum in Union IL and they have a great museum with a great group of old trolleys. 

http://s541.photobucket.com/albums/gg380/rlvette88/Illinois Railway Museum/ 

A ride on one of their trolleys is a real treat.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes its the Large Scale Trolley Forum Group meet and running displays up there at Union Illinois , its a great time there for the LS Trolleys and ride the real ones also .

Check out the LargeScaleTrolleys at the Yahoo groups









I will not be there this year


----------

